# awesome port fails to build



## je33 (Jan 8, 2012)

When attempting to install awesome window manager with:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome
# make install
```
fails complaining:
	
	



```
===>  Building for awesome-3.4.10_3
[  3%] Built target generated_sources
[ 41%] Built target awesome
[ 61%] Built target generated_icons
[ 61%] Generating manpages/man1/awesome.1
xmlto: /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.10/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml does not validate (status 3)
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd
/usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.10/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml:2: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
D DocBook XML V4.5//EN" "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
                                                                               ^
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd
warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
Document /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.10/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml does not validate
*** Error code 13

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome.
tsunami#
```
Yet, the URL http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd opens just fine in my browser.

System is:
	
	



```
tsunami# uname -a
FreeBSD tsunami.lan 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Sat Jan  7 08:59:35 PST 2012     root@tsunami.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Ports are up to date as of the 7th, via *portmaster -a*.

Guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## akregator (Jan 9, 2012)

I had this problem too. Install textproc/docbook-xml-450 instead of textproc/docbook-450 required by the port.

The port manager doesn't seem to care about my mails.


----------



## je33 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks akregator, that takes care of it!


----------



## simonpie (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Akregator, works like a charm.


----------



## ishtar (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks, this fixes Git 1.8.3.1 as well.


----------

